# from my sketchbook...



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Layla, I really like these... I know you've stated them as being "doodles" but they are pieces of art in their own right.

What are your "actual projects" and may we see them please?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Well with work like that, should be a walk in the park for you. 
Yes please, if you could give us/me a link to your own work that would be great. 
It's understandable that you can't show work you've done for others, pitty thought.

Thanks again.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I love them!


yep, and she won't show any more


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

aww! why not?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Because she's a "big" tease... bless her =P


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's perfectly good unfinished Layla, stop putting yourself down.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry. bad habit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Spot on... did you draw the lady friend which is your Avatar? I like your work *nods* =)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Layla said:


> someday i hope to be half as good as he was.


Chop chop then


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: I'll get right to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Have you got any to show which have a little colour to them, or are they copy righted?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like a manikin. I like it.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah me too... I wanna see more boobs!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

> here is a massive drawing, a male nude, in brown and black and white...
> I mean the original is like 6x4 foot. and for some reason when I drew it the background really seemed that big to me but ... all the relative sizes of things are wrong.
> as though the background was closer than the foreground.
> I drew this about uhm... two years ago I think.


What does this painting mean to you?
I like it, I was just curious as to what it means, what are you saying in this piece?

Bailee[/img]


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Layla,

To me he looks like regardless of the position he is in, he has a peacefulness
about him.
I love the colors you used also, can you please post some more.

Bailee


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Not soon enough! =P "no pressure" heh =D


----------

